# Sandy Hook to Atlantic City in one long day?



## wap1602 (Feb 14, 2007)

The more I read about Manesquan and Barnegut inlets, the more I want to avoid them as we take our Ericson 38 south next month.
Anyone sailed/motored from Sandy Hook to Atlantic City in a day and reached it with daylight?
What kind of wind and how early do you have to leave?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We have not taken this passage in one day because we always find t comfortable for us to enter Manasquan Inlet and then cruise from Masasquan to Abeson Ilet. With out draft we usually take the Point Pleasant Canal to the Metedoconk River before heading on the Atlantic City. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

The distance from Sandy Hook to Absecon Inlet (Atlantic City) is about 75-80 nautical miles. Certainly do-able in one long day, depending on wind and sea conditions. You'd have to leave very early, though, to get in before dark, since you'd likely be looking at a 10-hour trip or so, given favorable conditions.

HOWEVER, you can't depend on favorable conditions. I've been into both Barnegat Bay and Atlantic City with my boat (6.5' draft) due to unfavorable conditions (wind and seas building from the wrong direction, or storm threatening). Therefore, IMHO, you should:

1. lay the course out on your chart and see for yourself the distances to where you'd have to go; and

2. be prepared, if necessary, to duck into Manasquan, Barnegat, or Absecon Inlets.

Bill


----------



## FishSticks (Nov 16, 2007)

That is an easy run at 6 kt. If you leave from a mooring in Atlantic Highlands you can get underway with no difficulty before dawn, if necessary, and make Atlantic City before dark. There you can anchor off the Coast Guard. 

Running down the Jersey shore through the night is not a bad option either, if you have the right breeze. I like to lay over in City Island (better liberty port) and sail through the night straight to Cape May. It's about a 24 hr run, give or take.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

If your goal is to arrive in Atlantic City in daylight from Sandy Hook,
I would plan on leaving sandy hook in the wee hours of the morning. 
3 am or so. 

The prevailing winds are southwest so it could be a beat or a motorsail into the wind. But it's anyones guess what the weather will be a month from now. 

Make sure you fuel up somewhere before you leave. Where will you spend the night before sandy hook? Top up your fuel there! 

If you don't mind night sailing...and the weather is right..I might consider doing Sandy Hook to Cape may...Then you could plan on noon to noon...sailing...

Check back next month when you are in the neighborhood...


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

By next month the days will be shorter, and it's very unlikely that you could get in before dark, unless you leave the night before and sail/motor through the night.
I did that leg last week from Great Kills. Left 6am and 
motor-sailed the whole way with light wind on the nose that increased to 18kt in the afternoon. Arrived AC 11pm. Not a difficult inlet, but I'm very familiar with it.
Marc


----------



## wap1602 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Thanks everyone.*

As always, the weather will rule over whatever plans we make.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Why Atlantic City? Leave Sandy Hook late in the morning and get into Cape May the next morning. Most of the times I did the trip (from Toronto) I'd leave Upper Nyack (in the Hudson) early in the morning and get to Sandy Hook early afternoon, if the weather was favourable I'd shoot for Cape May. If not, anchor behind Sandy Hook or in Atlantic Highlands and wait for weather.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

Atlantic City is a good anchorage and a way to break up the trip to avoid overnighting. As mentioned, leave Sandy Hook (or Atlantic Highlands) at first light, and plan on motorsailing if the winds are light. You will want a forecast of northerly winds, so wait until just after a front goes through.


----------



## sterilecuckoo58 (Aug 4, 2010)

Based on my first cruise experience from Jones Inlet to New Bedford, 80nm is a long way for one day (our 2 has a comfortable motoring speed of 4 kn). We planned one overnight sail and had two overnight motorings, the first by necessity and plan, the second to take advantage of reduced headwinds and head seas. We ducked into Shinnecock Inlet twice, once for a comfortable night and once due to conked out motor (no spark, self repaired at anchorage). The night cruising was awe inspiring, with enhanced star gazing and shooting stars overhead and inability to see (moon sliver set early). I'd like to do it again under sail, with the moon lighting up the seascape... so I suggests starting the night before if conditions are favorable, and you have enough crew.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Gershal's timing sounds about right. I was thinking 80 miles..5.5 kn average = 
14 hours.... 3 am departure gets you in about 7 pm....back it up from there.
If you want to get in earlier..... in the right weather it's a very pleasant trip. 

I usually stay about 3 miles off, in about 60 feet of water. 

Manasquan inlet itself is not all that bad, in case you had to duck in. It's the currents around the railroad bridge, the traffic, and the transit of the point pleasant canal that can be a bit challenging. Hitting it at slack makes it a bit easier. 

September is great sailing if the canes stay away.




.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Another consideration is the current, which was running at 1 knot when I went Cape May to NYC last year. It delayed us most of the way, but we got a boost at the end.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I would do it overnight I think since the days are so short and the nights will be quite warm and pleasant.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We do this trip every year fromt he Chesapeake and just got back 3 weeks ago. from our Newport Trip faced with the same decisions.

Horseshoe Cove behind Sandy Hook- exposed to wind, fish traps surround it. Each year it gets less and less inviting. Go 20 minutes further south and anchor behind the breakwater at Atlantic Highlands. This is a really nice place

Manesquan- is an easy and safe inlet...the third best in NJ next to AC and CM.. No place to anchor except past the two bridges, but the inlet is straightforward and wide with no real shifting shoals.

Barnegat Inlet-my choice, Have done it over 24 times. Is fine except in really bad E, NE or SE in opposing tides, but is still doable and is our choice most years including this year. Stay down the fairway between the buoys, mind the green can inside the jetty rocks halfway between them, follow the bouys once inside and there is a pretty anchorage behind the lighthouse. 

Atlantic City is big, wide and handsome with a large entrance like Cape May. Anchorage area or on the southern side of the channel across from Clam Creek ( where the Farley State Marina and the Trump casinos is. By the way there is a family owned place (Kammermans) with slips in Clam Creek across from the Farley Marina which is reasonable.

My suggestion- We go from Sandy Hook to Barnegat- 10 hour day and approx 55 miles. Then Barnegat to Cape May- 12 hour day and approx 68 miles. Pull in inlets are Manesquan and Atlantic City. None of the others are safe. Sandy Hook to Atlantic City is difficult in one day even in long daylights periods of June and July. As was said prevailing winds have a southern componenent. Getting out Sandy Hook with the tide gives you an extra hour to play with.

If you need specific info on anchorage areas or mainas in any of these inlets feel free to PM me as I have just gotten back from this trip.

Dave


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

I have only done it once, Cape May to Tarrytown in about 26 hours I think. Mostly motor sailing. Tides were favourable except about 4 hours through NY harbour.

What are all of those barges hauling that we kept seeing all night??


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Lots of opinions and advice. Surprised? *grin*

My latest trip from Atlantic Highlands to AC was in May this year. We left Sandy Hook around 8am and arrived in AC around 8pm, a bit after dark and sailing the entire way. YMMV with weather. Was glad to have radar to help negotiate the inlet (my first visit) but would have gone in anyway without it. 

From there we did a short hop to Cape Henlopen (which works better for us than Cape May) to wait for tides and swept through Delaware Bay to Still Pond in about 10 hours. 

The anchorage in AC is pretty good, although there is some fouling. We pulled up a 20' length of 1" wire rope with the anchor. Really great Chinese place in Trump Marina called Imperial Garden with outstanding food, very good service, and reasonable prices. 

See Activecaptain.com for reviews on the anchorage there including our experience with shoaling between the South end of the anchorage and the channel into the marinas. Head up to the bridge and around the last green before heading down into the anchorage.


----------



## wap1602 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Thanks everyone.*

Really great advice and experience.
I was planning on Horseshoe Cove so that was welcome advice.
And I was also wary of Barnegat Bay. 
So I will probably follow Dave's itinerary.
Thanks to all.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Wap,

Feel free to PM me about places to stay...restaurants....anchorage directions.

Dave


----------



## theoceanaire (Sep 20, 2010)

We do Sandy Hook to Cape May each year, 24 hours, nice sail, stay in close. Cape May entrance is staight forward, even if you are tired.


----------

